# special needs pige



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

Looking to adopt a special needs pigeon. Mine recently died and I miss her. I would love the chance to help another pigeon. Check out her website www.pigeoninalawnchair.com 

[email protected]


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Penny,

I am so sorry.... I went to your site today and I did not realize that the wee one had passed on.

I do hope you find a lil one soon, there are SO many out there that need your caring.

Brightest blessings,
Sandra

------------------
Freedom is the distance between Church and State
Homepage:
http://velvetdove2002.tripod.com/velvetdove/


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

There is a special needs pigeon at Little Heroes Rescues (somewhere in Southern California). The bird has a neurological disorder making him unable to feed. He would need to be fed 5 times a day. It's not imperative for him to get adopted because they're not a shelter and don't put their animals down.


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

I'd be interested to find out more about the neuro pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Penny,

Little Heroes Rescue won't adopt out unless they are able to do a home check which in your case they couldn't. I had offered to take in this particular pigeon some months ago as well as another that they had. Due to Exotic Newcastle Disease at that time, I wasn't willing to have people traipsing through my house and yard and was also fairly put off by the invasive and very lengthy set of paperwork required by this particular group.

At the time we ceased "negotiations" regarding these birds, I was told that they were considering euthanasia for the one that can't self feed. I am very happy to learn that the bird is still alive and being cared for.

Terry Whatley


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

It's amazing how these so called rescue/adoption groups work. They make it impossible for anyone interested to help an animal. Thanks for the input.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hmmmmm....I don't know if I trust the Little Heroes Rescues people so much anymore. They really said they where considering puting the neuro pigeon down? I don't like being lied to. I'll rattle their chain again to see what is going on. Their method of adoption seems quite counterproductive. Here's another thought, you could get a pigeon from a wildlife rescue center. They usually put pigeons down (pisses me off even thinking about it). I've aquired several of my cherished pets in this manner.
JGregg


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

There is a wildlife rescue I'm in contact with now-the same one that originally turned down my pige. I've let them know I'm willing to take in needy piges.
I'm also going to CA on Friday to pick up a flightless feral pigeon. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JGregg,

Try not to be too hard on the Little Heroes group .. while I wasn't willing to deal with their very stringent requirements of home checks and adoption applications, I do understand why they do this.

In my case, they were referred to me by the Vice President of the Los Angeles Pigeon Club in the first place and were given my vet and several very, very respected animal/bird rescue people as references. Still, they wouldn't budge, and neither would I.

And, yes, I was clearly told by the person I was dealing with that they were considering euthanasia for the bird that required hand feeding. Whether this was to add a bit of pressure on me to give in, I don't know, but I can assure you that they were considering it as an option.

Terry Whatley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Penny,

I'm very glad you have found that special needs pigeon you were looking for. Just a few words of caution for you .. not all of Southern California has been released from the Exotic Newcastle Disease quarantine. If you should happen to be picking up the bird from an area still quarantined, be very, very careful. Not only is the potential fine quite sizeable ($25,000) but you could be carrying a bird back to Arizona that has been exposed. It is highly unlikely that the pigeon has been exposed, but be aware of the situation here in California. We have had a total of almost 4 million birds killed in order to stop the spread of this virus in California. It is serious and dangerous.

Terry Whatley


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

Terry,
Thanks for the heads-up. This pigeon is in San Francisco and located at a vet's office who I've discussed this with. I'm told Northern CA isn't an issue. I hope that's the case.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Penny,

Northern California is OK and safe with regard to END. There is a link in the Newcastle section here on pigeons.com to the current quarantine area if you care to have a look to be sure you won't be driving through a quarantined area with a bird. Won't matter on the way up but it might on the way back .. better safe than sorry.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Penny,
I live in Mesa & was sent an email from Carl regarding your situation.

I sent you an email. Not sure now if you received it. 

At any rate, I occasionally get in special needs (non releasable) pijjies. Let me try to get another email sent to you. 

I see you are going to p/u a pij from the Bay area.
Please do keep us posed on how things go.
Cindy


----------

